# December Tarpon!



## Dubdee

I thought this front might be the last window for us rock hoppers to see a big school of migrating tarpon. Sure enough, about the last hour of light they came in and started rolling. Jumped three; landed two. Within a 48 hour span I was landing tarpon in 78 degree weather and watching my daughter play with our 8 month old lab in 2 inches of snow in San Antonio.

The front hit about an hour and a half after this picture was taken.









Afternoon before the front.









Morning after the front.


----------



## johnny astro

Wow! awesome.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

One. Day.


----------



## Meadowlark

Very cool!


----------



## CAPSIZED

Nice. Maybe last one of the year.


----------



## Bill C

Well done! Beautiful fish.


----------



## IrishSharker

Sweeeeeettt!!!! Last time I was down ran into several that size myself but 3oz poppers get thrown immediately. Congrats awesome fish!


----------



## TIMBOv2

That is 2Cool right there


----------



## salty_waders

Well done! Curious to know some details. Which jetties? Bait? Lures? Fly?


----------



## Dubdee

salty_waders said:


> Well done! Curious to know some details. Which jetties? Bait? Lures? Fly?


Mansfield jetties. Caught on artificial with spinning tackle.


----------



## Mattikins

Congratulations on the awesome catch! I hope it put up a good fight.


----------



## Trouthappy

Anybody knows some rock jetty tarpon walker anglers I could talk to? I sent an IM to Dubdee, but no reply.


----------



## dpeterson

*I'll be*

running and gunning again this year near the jetties and in the alley; gtown to S L Pass. I would also like to talk to one of those R.J.T.W. Anglers...... That pic is every tarpon anglers dream.


----------



## Top_Dog

I too cannot wait for the season  ....what do y'all want to know?


----------



## dpeterson

*Everything that*

you know that I don't about when, where, and how to find and hookup with the silver Kings. it been a few years since I catch/r/released one. I fish out of galveston but have gone to POC without any sightings and PIsb and hooked up to 4 and boated one. Its the only thing on my bucket list: to catch/release one from my boat or in the galveston area or both at the same time.


----------



## Top_Dog

It?s no big secret. 78 plus degree water. Good tidal movement. Bait present. And you hope to see them roll every once in a while. It?s one of the few glimmers (pun intended) of hope that you?ll hook up after hours of casting. Especially when you?re slinging a 10wt.

Definitely addicting though. The first time i pulled one from the water it just blew my mind. Freaking megatron looking things just destroying **** around the peasant redfish and trout.


----------



## Snookered

Trouthappy said:


> Anybody knows some rock jetty tarpon walker anglers I could talk to? I sent an IM to Dubdee, but no reply.


what's your question?
snookered


----------

